# LAC/PHX trade



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

clippers trade 

elton brand
marko jaric

for:

amare stoudamire


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sb telfair</b>!
> clippers trade
> 
> elton brand
> ...


Ever heard of the CBA?


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

:laugh: 

Wow, funny one telfair...


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

How about

Amare
Cabarkapa
Vujanic
Jacobson
Draft pick (first round)
cash

for

Elton Brand
Chris Kamen
Marko Jaric
2nd round draft pick

that will make

Suns :

Jaric
Johnson
Marion
Brand
Kamen

Clip's :

Livingston/House
Maggete
Q. Richardson
Amare
Wilcox


how about that one ?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Come on you can do even worse.

How about the Suns throw in Joe Johnson and Shawn Marion as wlel?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare isn't going anywhere, especially not for Elton Brand. Elton is a nice player but Amare is/is going to be much more than that.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Brand is a finished product, he won't give anything more than what he as now and won't really improve from here on out. Amare is young and inexperienced and put up similar numbers to Brand in his second season.


----------

